

Ask HN: Please Review my app - TwitterBatcher.com - ncrovatti

Dear HN community, I made an app to satisfy a personal need concerning Twitter. I found it was convenient to upload a bunch of text containing twitter IDs (@accounts) rather than add them manually.<p>It's pretty handy on Follow Friday to follow recommended friends of friends.<p>So, to solve this simple problem I made a simple app.<p>I don't know if many of you have a Twitter account but, I would definitly love to have your feedback about this project HN community.<p>ps. It uses OpenAuth for authentication, no worries for your data.<p>Edit: You may encounter failwhales... Keep retrying.
======
davecardwell
Clickable link: <http://twitterbatcher.com/>

I love that despite it being a simple app for a simple problem, you’ve really
thought about the UI and design. It does what it says on the tin, and does it
well.

I would have liked an extra step after submitting my @users—a list of the
users with their full name, their twitter icon, and whether or not they were
already following me. This would give me a chance to confirm my choices and
correct any mistakes.

Also when I submit a garbage ID like @cyvubinjsoidjajwld I am told “You are
already following these Tweeps.” rather than that they don’t exist.

Good job :)

~~~
ncrovatti
Hello Dave,

Thanks for your appreciation! Having an interstitial page with basic list
management before submiting is a great idea. I'll add it on my TODO.

I never tried to submit garbage :) I'll check the Twitter API answer on this
one, thanks for spotting it !

Any idea for stats or derived service that can add value to the app ?

Anyway great thanks for your feedback Dave.

------
smokestack
I'd only suggest that your introductory text does a better job of explaining
what the app actually does. I saw the website before I saw your description --
it obviously solves a problem, but I wasn't sure what the problem was until I
read your description here.

~~~
ncrovatti
That's insightful! Thanks for your feedback.

